# Seltsames Problem (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi 1546)



## P4nth4 (26. Oktober 2008)

ch besitze diesen Laptop seit Frühjahr 07 und er lief bis vor 2 Monaten (also 1 gutes Jahr) ohne Probleme. Mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass ich rein gar nichts mehr richtig spielen kann, da er mir nach wenigen Minuten die Texturen als lange schwarze Balken durchs Bild zieht, sich aufhängt oder einfach mir nen Bluescreen hinknallt. Office Betrieb oder einfach surfen etc läuft ohne Probleme.

Ich hab daraufhin den Laptop eingeschickt, er kam jedoch zurück mit "Fehler konnten keine festgestellt werden".

Ich hab dann auf raten eines Freundes folgendes ausprobiert und zwar wie sich der Laptop verhält bei Akku / Netzteil / zusammen.

Alles unter        Gothic 3 CP 1.6 / mittlere Grafikeinstellungen / 1440:990 
                                      (OS: WIN XP MEDIA CENTER EDITION SP3)

Dabei hat sich folgendes, für mich unverständliches, ergeben: 

Netzteil (akku ausgesteckt)  Spieldauer 07:08 min G3 hängt sich auf; 

Akku halb geladen ohne Netzteil 20 min - nur ab und an kleinere lags - danach Netzteil dazu eingesteckt - ca 2 min später schwarzer Bildschirm - Gothic 3 Musik läuft aber weiter.

Nur Akku  - 40 min ohne Probleme ( nur ab und an kleine lags)

Dieses Problem tritt bei allen 3D - Anwendungen auf nicht nur bei G3 und wie gesagt lief er bis vor 2 Monaten einwandfrei ohne Probleme.
Weiß einer wo hier das Problem liegt bzw was genau das Problem ist und habt ihr eventuell Ideen oder Lösungen für mich wie ich das beheben kann. 

Danke


----------



## amdintel (30. Oktober 2008)

das kann man so nicht sagen, was das genau sein kann,
(XP und Vista loggt aber immer alle Fehler mit ) das mal dazu !
vielleicht wird da irgendetwas zu heiß im Book ? 
oder  Speicher , HDD mal durch testen usw. 
(das einige Hersteller kaputte Geräte ( Garantie )  nicht reparieren,
 und sagen, alles sei in ordung,
sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein, habe ich aber von Siemens noch
nicht gehört ).

Ansonsten halt wieder reklamieren  , 
ich weis allerdings nicht wie das ist nach 12 Monaten ?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Oktober 2008)

mach das ding auf und saugs mal aus, vielleicht hat sich einfach nur zuviel staub angesammelt. ansonsten, is das immer der gleiche bluescreen und was gibt er als fehlermeldung aus?
und wegen der garantie dürfte es keine probleme geben. du hast 2jahre und da is es egal wie oft du was einschickst.


----------



## rumkugel (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde ja eher auf einen Defekt am Netzteil tippen. Es könnte sein, das das Netzteil eine Überspannung liefert, welche dazu führt das die Komponenten mit zu hoher Spannung versorgt werden.


----------



## amdintel (30. Oktober 2008)

ein Notebook saugt ja von unten die Luft  meist  an, 
wenn man das oft auf dem Schoß hat,  bekommt man warne Oberschenkel     und die stelle, wo das Book die Luft ansaugt wird  verdeckt ,  kann also heiß laufen,
genau so wenn man das auf eine  Wolldecke stellt oder im Bett benutzt , weil unten dann der Lüfter Einlass fast zu ist. vielleicht ist das auch eine Ursache ?
Aber das nach einem Jahr so ein Book schon vollgestaubt ist , kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, mein altes ist 8 Jahre alt, das läuft immer noch genau so heute .


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2008)

ausprobieren schadet nicht. und wegen dem hitzeproblem, würde ich das laptop mal auf 2 bücher stellen und dazwischen nen lüfter, vielleicht bringt des was. hab ich bei nem kumpel auch gemacht, der hat sich dann aber so nen laptop kühler gekauft. aber zum ausprobieren reichts.


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann ja auch am Netzteil bzw Akku an sich liegen, probier bei nem Notebookhändler mit nem baugleichen Netzteil aus, ob dann der Fehler immer noch Auftritt - falls ja das Akkupack mal wechseln und nochmal mit deinem und dem Test - Netzteil testen.

Ansonsten das Notebook nochmal einschicken mit dem deutlichen Hinweis: "Fehler tritt nur bei 3D Anwendungen im Netzteilbetrieb auf", da wohl die interne Elektronik nen Schaden hat.


----------



## P4nth4 (7. November 2008)

Also, da mein Bruder den Nachfolger besitzt und die die gleichen Netzteile verwenden hab ich das nun mal mit dem anderen Netzteil ausprobiert. Das Problem bleibt weiterhin vorhanden nur verschiebt sich die Zeit um 2-3 min nach hinten. Der Blue Screen sagt meistens nichts aus - da es keiner ist mit Fehlermeldung sondern einfach nur blau - sprich der Laptop stürzt einfach ab.

Zu viel Staub kann eig nicht sein, da er erstens grade mal 1 Jahr alt ist, 2tens es ja bei reinem Akkubetrieb funktioniert. Nur wenn das Netzteil dabei ist scheint irgendetwas falsch zu arbeiten bzw zu überhitzen oder so. Da wenn er abgekackt ist schon sehr warm auf der Unterseite geworden ist.

Wie kann ich denn den Fehler Logg von XP einsehen bzw wo finde ich denn - vllt hilft mir der ja weiter ?!

Noch jemand irgendwelche Ideen was das sein könnte und ob ich das irgendwie selbstständig beheben kann ? 

Speziell an Air Force was meinst du genau mit "So nen Laptop Kühler" ?


----------

